

Google Chrome Extension: 2 Pane for Gmail - codef0rmer
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jimomiffmbadddfkmhpafdbbofnkdeec
Hey Guys,<p>Happy New Year 2012.<p>Please try my new Google Chrome Extension for Gmail. It's a very simple extension but I believe It will be useful for Small Display.
======
latchkey
You don't need this. Turn on the 'Labs' feature called 'Preview Pane'. I've
been using it for a while now and after a bit of getting used to it, it is
great.

~~~
AdamGibbins
I don't think this does what you think it does. Admittedly its not greatly
named.

The feature in GMail allows you to have a pane with your message in, similar
to the feature seen in most desktop clients.

This extension allows you to minimise the header in the gmail window. See the
video on the link.

------
masnick
Call me paranoid, but I'm always a bit leery about installing extensions that
have access to "your data on mail.google.com". A malicious extension could
easily scrape data and send it to a remote server.

Does Google do any sort of QA for extensions to prevent this?

In any case, it would be great to be able to review the code for this. Looks
super useful for those of us with small screens.

~~~
sachleen
They do not. Extensions are required to list out the permissions they need in
the manifest file. Go to the options page for managing extensions and enable
Developer Mode. Then expand the one you want to check out and get its ID. I
believe the following paths are correct though I can only confirm the one for
Windows 7. The extension will be a folder with the ID as the name. You can see
exactly what it's doing, and even make modifications that will be reflected in
the installed extension. Note: any modifications you make will be reverted if
there is an update.

Windows XP C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Local Settings\Application
Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions

Windows Vista C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User
Data\Default\Extensions

Windows 7 C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User
Data\Default\Extensions

Mac OS X /Users/username/Library/Application
Support/Google/Chrome/Default/Extensions

